# Iver Johnson Lovell Diamond Special Racer Bicycle Frame / Fauber Special Crank



## Dweber (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251885142499?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Handyman (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope a Caber buys this frame as it is is quite a rare racer.  It has one of my favorite badges in the entire Iver/Lovell line.  I have a complete and quite original example of this "Lovell Special".  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 24, 2015)

Pete, would like to see a picture of your Lovell Special.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi UncleFester,

I just recently came across this thread again and don't believe I answered your question.  Here is a pic of my Iver Johnson built "Lovell Special" racer.


----------

